# 5 important items you need for when TSHTF that most overlook.



## lexsurivor (Jul 5, 2010)

most people prepping for when the Shtf usually think of water and food... well heres 5 things people often forget that would be very usefull.

#1 Bugspray
if the SHTF there could be bodys. and with those bodys come nasty disease carrying critters.

#2 Sunscreen and Aloe
Chances are if the Shtf you will be outside working or gathering .ect you dont want a nasty burn.

#3 Tarps
if theres a leak or you need to collect water or make a shelter tarp is the stuff for you.

#4 empty bottles
If you need to cary water these will help alot. after all thats what their made for.

#5 Rope, twine and fishing string
What cant you do with it?


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

And Duct Tape ... what can it NOT do?


----------



## pdx210 (Jan 8, 2010)

all good and ...

a good pair of leather work gloves 

baseball cap


----------



## lexsurivor (Jul 5, 2010)

I also have a underarmor shirt in my BOB they are actually very useful.
They can be used as a bag if you tie the sleeves off, it keeps you warm, and can keep dust out if used as a bandana.


----------



## Sourdough (May 22, 2010)

I don't have a Bug'Out Bag........:dunno:


----------



## lexsurivor (Jul 5, 2010)

I personally plan on bugging in when society collapses but its always good to have a BOB if you need to go on a hike for water or otherthings.


----------



## Bigdog57 (Oct 9, 2008)

#6 - TP - unless y'all prefer to 'get back to nature' in a new and unusual way......


----------



## Sourdough (May 22, 2010)

lexsurivor said:


> I personally plan on bugging in when society collapses but its always good to have a BOB if you need to go on a hike for water or otherthings.


I hike to the creek on the back of my property everyday for water, it is my only source of water, haul water in 3 gallon jugs now, used to be when I was younger I used 5 gallon jugs, been drinking creek water for 60+ years.


----------



## neil-v1 (Jan 22, 2010)

Are you boiling it or just going commando and drinking it right out of the creek?


----------



## Sourdough (May 22, 2010)

neil-v1 said:


> Are you boiling it or just going commando and drinking it right out of the creek?


I drink the fresh, pure water directly from the creek, and have never treated, filtered, or boiled water. But then I live in the heart of the "Chugach National Forest".


----------



## GroovyMike (Feb 25, 2010)

Just make sure there aren't any beaver upstream Sourdough. I grew up drinking creek water but there wasn't anything in that creek but fish. When I was in Alaska seems there were beaver or otter every other mile.


----------



## GatorDude (Apr 23, 2009)

Great list items! I bet a lot of people hone in on tactical gear and forget forks, knives, and a spice rack full of seasonings.

I'm thinking that if SHTF happens, we should all keep a stiff upper lip and try to regress no further than the 19th century Victorian era. Pith helmets, starched collars, established Tea times would be the order of my day.


----------



## lexsurivor (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks GatorDude


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I came across this today so I thought I would add it to the post.

"One of the simplest and most overlooked things you can do to prepare for a disaster is to have an extra set clothes in your car and at work. And the best part about it is, you probably have everything you require in your closet already.

So what's the big deal about having an extra set of clothes? It doesn't matter if you work in a high-rise or in a warehouse; in an emergency situation protecting your body from the elements is paramount. I would hate to think that I had to walk 10 or 20 miles from my office to the house in dress slacks and some nice shoes. The same holds true for the ladies, a dress and high heels isn't the proper outfit for a natural disaster. Lets not forget that disasters never happen at opportune times, it's always at the worst possible time."


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

UncleJoe said:


> The same holds true for the ladies, a dress and high heels isn't the proper outfit for a natural disaster. Lets not forget that disasters never happen at opportune times, it's always at the worst possible time."


I wear dresses and skirts only. But I do keep a pair of sweatpants, t-shirt, sneakers, socks and hiking boots in my van at all times.

Good reminder!


----------



## wilhelm (May 27, 2010)

If a bear poops in the woods, giardia is a nasty parasite that is in even pristine creeks. 
When I was living in Colorado, I worked with a Lady who moved there from New Jersey, and she didn't know about water parasites. She and her boyfriend both got giardia from drinking untreated water.


----------



## Diego2112 (Aug 18, 2010)

#5 was the FIRST thing I grabbed when I started to prep! 

From the Boondock Saints: "Ya know what we need? Some ROPE!" and so I grabbed "my stupid rope!" I keep climbing rope (100ft), and I keep 550 paracord (anywhere from 50-200ft can be found in my house at any given time). 

And yus, DUCKTAPE!

Great topic!

:bump:


----------

